# My DP/DR story



## derpderpson45 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm a 5 year anxiety sufferer and for the past two months, an almost constant DP/DR sufferer. I actually had some of this as a kid/teenager but miraculously these symptoms went away for about 10 years and returned back in 2015 with my first quarter life crisis of sorts. I'm not 100% sure this is that, but based on stories I've read here I feel my symptoms match up.

*Primary symptoms:*


Hypersensitivity to light (Colors pop, colors burn in, fluorescent light just sucks. Going to stores is not an option anymore)
Eyes feel "Dim" (Hard to explain as it's not actually dimming but it feels like they're about to juts stop working and black out)
Hypersensitivity to sound (like someone cranked the treble up and I'm constantly in high fidelity for every sound, every word)
Overwhelming head rush sometimes when all of the above happen. It catches me off guard and while It's not a seizure, I would explain it like it was (however I can remember, and I'm in control, it just absolutely sucks to have happen). It feels like I'm going to lose control and instantly black out but it never happens. I will feel dizzy and spacey like I'm on a boat and I'm learning how to walk. I've had vertigo attacks in the past and this is not vertigo from what I can tell.
A slight feeling that my eyes are deceiving me. Objects looking different, yet the same. sometimes I question the reality of a situation because of how it looks in my new lens, while fully knowing it's all real. I feel pain, I have moments of joy, and this is not a simulation, but damn if that strange out of sorts feeling isn't strong!

*Secondary symptoms:*


Panic attacks from these sensations
I get hot very often, usually brought on by anxiety. A catch 22.
Sleep sucks
Depression is at an all time high. NOT suicidal, but I am miserable living like this. I think existentially and without purpose, even though outside of this, all is well in life. I have a job, we have money, a roof over our heads, etc.

I'd appreciate any support as I have many engagements to go to and I've been stuck in my house for almost two weeks now. It's draining


----------



## Cedric (Jan 10, 2020)

First of all, welcome, you're not alone in your issues.

Then, it sounds like stupid advice now, but keep your life going.

Go out, do things you like (or used to like), and try to connect to life again.

Staying inside is making it worse.


----------

